# Which Bus transport go to Hamdan Bin Mohammed Bin Rashid Sports Complex



## youcef1055 (Mar 23, 2013)

hi,
Could you tell me please how i can go to Hamdan Bin Mohammed Bin Rashid Sports Complex by *bus transport *.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

youcef1055 said:


> hi,
> Could you tell me please how i can go to Hamdan Bin Mohammed Bin Rashid Sports Complex by *bus transport *.



Roads & Transport Authority


----------



## youcef1055 (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks,but i can't find it here, i think there is no bus to this Sports Complex


----------

